# Amare, new ESPN Article



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> LAS VEGAS -- There went Amare Stoudemire, talent coursing through all 6 feet, 10 inches of him, running down the court at the Team USA practice, prompting former Georgetown coach John Thompson to lean forward in his sideline seat and wonder aloud the same thing that crossed many NBA minds this summer: "I can't imagine why the Suns would even think about trading Amare."
> 
> He's 24 years old, coming off a season of averaging 20 and 10, and capable of making you forget he's had multiple knee surgeries. But the Minnesota Timberwolves were making Kevin Garnett available and, as a Suns insider said, "You have to listen." Stoudemire's name came into the various scenarios, including a three-way trade with the Atlanta Hawks, but things never got serious enough to plan a news conference.
> 
> ...


Read the rest, here


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Amare Stoudemire, MVP and MIP.

... Hehehe. Can't ever say he doesn't believe in himself. It's a good read... but in all that talk of working with Phil Weber, I didn't hear anything about "I've been working on defending in the post, more specifically using my lower body instead of upper body, and I'm working on my timing. I'm very committed to not biting on every pump fake that gets thrown at me as well."

That would make me very happy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I saw this article on ESPN earlier and was close to posting it...but I thought wasn't good at all. 

Zei mentioned it as well. He needs to be working on defense. And if he doesn't, we'll probably be wishing we tried to move him for KG soon or in the future.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

How old is KG?

Amare is arguably as good or better offensively than KG is now and he's significantly younger. I guess nothing is ever good enough, though. Amare is only like 25 years old... give him a break, they are probably working on a lot of things including defense. I think its a bit of a weak assumption to think they are only working on offense.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Man, Adande writes the worst articles. I thought that he was gonna sit up and wipe his mouth off after that Amare fluff piece.


----------

